
Use an AWS Transit Gateway to Simplify Your Network Architecture - samaysharma
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-use-an-aws-transit-gateway-to-simplify-your-network-architecture
======
nodesocket
Simply network architecture, yet in the post shows over 9 steps and takes 13
paragraphs to explain.

Does this solve the problem of referencing security groups ids across regions
using VPC Peering?

------
jsmeaton
An issue that I’ve been dealing with lately is spinning up new test
environments, and then whitelisting the public ip addresses in various 3rd
party systems.

Will this allow me to setup a single elastic ip associated with the transit
gateway, and route all external requests from my applications in various VPCs
through it?

~~~
jcims
From what I can tell, yes.

------
xkgt
There goes the bread and butter use case of Cisco (plugin any network vendor)
in AWS. We had a complex setup involving Cisco CSR1000 series routers just
because vpcs cannot do transit peering.

AWS is really eating into the business of its vendor ecosystem.

------
bloomburger
Isn’t this what Zscaler does?

------
jbverschoor
Orrrr install zerotier :-)

